# Blow off valve



## Chevycruzin45 (Oct 1, 2020)

Looking to see if anyone has installed a aftermarket blow off valve for the 2nd gen. I had a first gen and I put quite a bit of work into it full ZZP turbo back system, wastgate, BOV, intake manifold, CAI, ZZP tune. Super fun car to drive until it was stolen and written off. So I bought a 2nd gen with my insurance money and now there no pshh pshh or anything so sad. Any help would be appreciated. I did order the AEM intake. I wish ZZP had platform for the 2nd gen :/

Sent from my Z6252CA using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

BNR has some goodies for Gen 2 Turbochargers and Accessories


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Also, @Brembo Dave has an aftermarket BOV that he made and has functioning on his car.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

Fireworks234 said:


> Also, @Brembo Dave has an aftermarket BOV that he made and has functioning on his car.


Thank you for tagging me. Here is a video showing mine. Since then I figured out how to adapt to different versions and change the sound if you would like something more aggressive or less aggressive. But I did find a way to make it work on our cars and I do have a kit available.


----------

